# Schöne Grüße an Jürgen Liebe



## krankedbiker (16. Juni 2004)

Er hat sich nämlich drumm gekümmert das mein gebrochener 02er Grind gegen ein 04er Flow getascht wurde.

Vielen Dank das sie sich so sehr bemüht haben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo KrankedBiker,

es freut uns, das wir Dir helfen konnten. Ich leite Deine Grüsse an Jürgen weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

